# Metallic sound from new strings



## BulletBelt (Nov 7, 2012)

I just put on a new set of strings, and the metallic sound I get from them is very annoying, is there a way I can make them sound like older strings without having to wait for them to settle in?


----------



## cGoEcYk (Nov 7, 2012)

If they are irritatingly bright I just dial back the highs (and sometimes mids) on my bass or cut the highest highs a little more on my head. I alway get steel strings but some cats use nickel which are a little less bright.


----------



## metallic1 (Nov 7, 2012)

new strings sound brighter on some guitars more than others, but they start to mellow out in a few days or so., you could try backing down the tone knob on your guitar, or eq it out from the amp, or try diffrent brands of strings. but i actually like that sound, and try to get the most out of it while the strings are brand new


----------



## wrongnote85 (Nov 7, 2012)

just put a bunch of fuzz on it and that shit will go away.


----------



## DTSH (Nov 7, 2012)

Do you stretch your strings? Might be a weird question. But basically put them on, hook your finger under them around the pickups and pull up a few inches... Do each one a few times, then retune. Eliminates the slowly slipping out of tune that happens with new strings, and some of the brightness. The rest is up to your fingers and their oils and such.


----------



## pushpull7 (Nov 8, 2012)

It's so funny. As a bass player (sometimes very serious) over the last 30 years I have a fondness for new strings. It's not just the highs, but the lows and everything in between. Ahhhhhhhhhhh, fresh strings!

But you are right. They (especially if your technique isn't so good or you're not sure about how to eq) they can be WAY too bright!

Rolling of the tone control might not be desirable. Sometimes, it's too much. It's different if you have separate treble/mid controls but I don't know what bass/amp you are using.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 12, 2012)

I love new strings on every instrument.

And yes, ALWAYS stretch your strings! hook your finger under the string, pull it up, and while pulled tight you move it upward from bridge end to as close to the nut you can get. Stretch the entire thing! Do this with every string. Same for bass or guitar.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Nov 12, 2012)

I love new strings on every instrument as well, especially bass. There's not much better than the metallic twang from the bass meshing in with the slap from the kick drum... mmmmmm


----------

